# Are the Cretans always liars, evil brutes, lazy gluttons?



## Pergamum (Jan 28, 2016)

In Titus 1:12-13 Paul writes of the Cretans that “Even one of their own prophets has said, ‘Cretans are always liars, evil brutes, lazy gluttons.’ 

Then Paul says, under divine inspiration, "This testimony is true.”

Paul is here endorsing what we would call an ethnic or even racist stereotype—a prejudice. A common slur against the entire nation of Cretans generally.

So, are the Cretans always liars? 

Or did Paul state that a Cretan wrote this, and thus it is not true? A Cretan wrote that Cretans are liars...and this is true. Was Paul being cute?

And how does this impact our own ethics? Can we make similar generalizations about ethnicities due to the example of Paul?

What are some implications for preaching this passage and how does this passage impact our daily walk as Christians?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 28, 2016)

Well, the originator of the statement, one of their own prophets, was from Crete.  

Given that, and Paul's affirmation, then is one to conclude that the prophet making the statement is a liar or is something else, as in Paul using some dry humor given the illogic therein, meant? Paul clearly seeks to move them towards soundness in the faith in the following passages. So perhaps the affirmation from Paul is a disarming tactic and one that undermines the credibility of the statement by teaching that even those groups that vehemently oppose us are still worth looking past their offenses in hopes to see the Good News spread within their group.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 28, 2016)

I ran across this article this week and thought it made a very helpful point regarding this text: http://www.thegospelcoalition.org/article/how-to-spot-a-false-teacher

I'm thinking specifically of his treatment under the second heading, Bad Theology Often Makes for Bad Morality.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 28, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> I ran across this article this week and thought it made a very helpful point regarding this text: http://www.thegospelcoalition.org/article/how-to-spot-a-false-teacher
> 
> I'm thinking specifically of his treatment under the second heading, Bad Theology Often Makes for Bad Morality.



Thanks, very helpful!



> In verses 12–13, Paul quotes from a Cretan philosopher named Epimenedes to further drive home the bad character of the false teachers: “One of the Cretans, a prophet of their own, said, ‘Cretans are always liars, evil beasts, lazy gluttons.’ This testimony is true.” A couple of things about this passage make some Christians squirm at first reading.
> 
> First, is Paul claiming this pagan philosopher is a true prophet? No, he’s simply saying that what Epimenedes had to say proves true in this particular case. We do the same thing when we say someone “turned out to be a prophet.” Paul is a missionary, and in this letter he’s doing the same thing he did in Acts 17 at the Areopagus: contextualizing his message by meeting people where they are on their own cultural terms.
> 
> Second, is Paul a racist because he agrees with the philosopher’s sweeping criticism of the Cretan people? Again, the answer is no—but this is a fair question. Epimenedes’s proverb was so common in the ancient world that the Greek word kretizein was used as a synonym for liar or cheater. While Epiminedes was criticizing Cretan people in general, Paul is saying the old adage about Cretans is true of these false teachers since they are liars and cheaters who can’t be trusted. They’re living up to the stereotype. They’re quintessential Cretans.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 28, 2016)

I think to focus on Paul's statement as some sort of prophetic point about the status of Cretans for all times is to miss the overall point. Paul's overarching point is to agree with Titus that it seems impossible to find men who are qualified to be Elders in the Church. It's akin to saying: "Yes, Titus, you have your work cut out for you. The region is full of dishonest men who are not qualified to be leaders in the Church. Nevertheless, press on. God will provide what he commands. Continue to labor and God will provide the men as the Word transforms men who are ready for the work."

I have to admit that I sometimes feel like Titus in some areas. It's very hard to find men who are mature enough or are interested in spiritual matters to be able to lay hands on them and make Elders. I think, far too often, the Church settles for the willing rather than those who meet the requirements because they see the requirements for Elder to be too high and then measure the requirements against the age.

I could say: "The saying is true that American Christians are generally sentimentalists and disinterested in doctrine. The men are spiritually lazy and would rather invest their time and energy in sports or entertainment than in the things of Christ. Nevertheless, it's up to the Church to train elders even with this 'stock'."

In other words, the focus isn't so much on trying to figure out just how much it is true that Cretans are liars. The issue is that Titus has been told what the standard for Elders and Deacons is and he needs to patiently labor until the Lord provides what He requires and that he is not to lower the standard because the standard seems impossible in the context of his ministry.

A long-time Pastor friend of mine says repeatedly that a Church will not grow beyond its Elders. If the Elders are immature and unstable then the congregation will reflect their leadership. God also requires the planting of Churches and not merely the conversion of souls. It is interesting to note that the Auca Indians, decades after the missionary work, did not have an indigenous Church. An Evangelist must focus on raising up Elders or you'll never get Churches established.


----------

